# AccessPORT instant Map switching & knock monitoring on MFD all regions available now



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

*AccessPORT instant Map switching & knock monitoring on MFD all regions available now*

AccessPORT instant Map switching & knock monitoring on MFD all regions available now from GTC !



















Video demo :













To switch between maps use Cruise control. Hit cancel with engine running and boost gauge showing. Then click up and down to switch maps. The boost gauge will show which map you are on i.e 0 no bars, map 1 (one bar) etc...


Typical example of useful map switching:

0- No boost with (octane grade of your choice)
1- Oem map
2- Medium boost
3- High boost

etc....

(sorry no valet maps at present)




review GTC Intake and map switching - INSANE! - NAGTROC - The Nissan GT-R Owners Club


small example of 35's GTC have etuned around the world GTC 'Thistle' custom etunes with accessPORT - NAGTROC - The Nissan GT-R Owners Club




Useful tuning info for safe & effective mapping










GTC Custom AP etune flash maps



NEW AccessPORT Manager Software http://www.accessecu.com/support/AP-Mgr-Setup.exe 

Firstly make sure your running latest firmware. http://www.accessecu.com/cgi-bin/download.cgi?download=support/AccessPORTUpdater.exe options click beta firmware.




AccessPORT Feature: Datalogging 

12 most important info possible relevant to remote tuning: (Non idle, cruise, intake/injector set up!)

Ign Advance
RPM
Theo Pulse
Boost right
Throttle Position
Mass Airflow B1
Injector Pulse
Air Fuel Sensor B1
Vehicle Speed
Knock Sums
A/F Correction B1
Start logging


Full Throttle 3rd gear to redline changing to 4th gear to redline.

Stop logging

Open in apmanager - view datalog. Email us the data



How to Datalog AccessPORT Feature: Datalogging 


Custom mapping

The new mapping system does away with Air Flow Load inferred Wastegate Duty Cycle, and converts the R35 Boost Control system over to an RPM vs Duty Cycle output curve. What this means -
Stable boost control without the big boost spikes on 'flat foot' gearshifts that haunt most GTR tunes (no good for engine or transmission)
The ability to hold more consistent and greater boost pressure in the top end of the rev range.
electronic boost controllers not essential

Intake and Exhaust cam timing are optimized for best spool-up, drivability and top-end power
Ignition timing is optimized and smoothed
Fueling is adjusted to meet the engine's requirements

GTC R35 GT-R with exhaust mods using this mapping with stock actuators and boost control hardware ran 10.8 at Santa Pod. Even more impressive a totally stock GT-R 11.00 with map and lc2. Both safe knock and boost.


----------



## RightKerfuffle (Sep 19, 2009)

A couple of general questions for the whole community here ..

1) Cobb Map switching capability
Is this functionality at the discretion (and chargeablity) of the professional tuner - Or is it part of the standard cobb 'package' in the same way as the shelf maps that are continuously updated / included on the Cobb accesscpu website ? (If yes, standard package when will they be available ie switch between the 5 (UK) shelf maps available, OEM Standard, 95 Ron Stg 1, 95 Ron Stg 2, 97 Ron Stg 1, 97 Ron Stg 2)

2) Cobb faster flash
Thistle alluded to this a few months ago - the ability for faster flashing - down from the 7+ mins to 25 secs iirc ? Is it coming ?

3) Knock monitoring
Is this 'built into' the fast flash code or will it come as part of the standard Cobb coding (and upgradeable for all current / new cobb owners)

4) 2008 / 2009 / 2010 / 2011 listing on accesscpu
There are a lot of new owners on here, thus the quesion. The accesscpu site lists 4 year types for the GTR 2008, 2009, 2010, 2011. Are the maps different ? How does the cobb product owner know which year ie 2011 is not even out ?


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

RightKerfuffle said:


> A couple of general questions for the whole community here ..
> 
> 1) Cobb Map switching capability
> Is this functionality at the discretion (and chargeablity) of the professional tuner - Or is it part of the standard cobb 'package' in the same way as the shelf maps that are continuously updated / included on the Cobb accesscpu website ? (If yes, standard package when will they be available ie switch between the 5 (UK) shelf maps available, OEM Standard, 95 Ron Stg 1, 95 Ron Stg 2, 97 Ron Stg 1, 97 Ron Stg 2)
> ...




1- Map switching could well come into the standard AccessPORT with shelf maps, certainly Cobb Tuning are fully committed to regular update & improve where ever possible. Couldn't give an ETA or even if it will happen, for moment map switching only available from accessTUNER pro guys. To be honest tho our gtc maps imo have better fuel maps, cam, timing, boost etc.. for UK petrol use 


2- yup under 60 sec flashes available now to guys with map switch. You'd need to do one new map flash at normal time first, but any further flashes with new software will be nice & fast.

3- again at the moment knock warming on MFD only available from pro tuners not with shelf maps, tho given time i wouldn't be surprised if Cobb do include in future.

4- different region & different MY ecu's are mildly different. The AccessPORT will automatically tell which ecu you have and only allow that region ecu map to be flashed, any others i.e older year if on your accessPORT will not be able to be selected.


----------



## hambroski (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi Ben,

I am loving my switchable maps. The process is so easy and you had the new switchable map to me within a matter of minutes!

Now I can comfortably manage the use of different fuels too which I found a bit frustrating with the long flash time in the old setup.

My black beast is singing sweet tunes now!!!

Awesome work! Thanks,


----------



## professor matt (Nov 1, 2005)

The new map switching is so cool 

I run mine on my 99ron map most of the time with total peace of mind if I can't find v-power or tesco 99 just a flick of a switch and I can run it on regular unleaded

had the map switching installed before I ran my 10.81 at crail,drove up on my regular map and switched to my drag map once there. simples


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

*2 map switch is available now on shelf maps v300*








COBB Tuning has added three new features to the COBB Tuning Nissan GT-R AccessPORT that will revolutionize how drivers will enjoy their cars. Introducing On the Fly Map Switching, Fast Map Flashing and in-dash Knock Indicator to monitor knock in real time!

*On the Fly Map Switching!*

COBB Tuning has engineered a brand new way of switching maps on the fly! GT-R owners can now switch maps while driving, simply by using the factory cruise control switches on the steering wheel and see which map has been selected via the in-dash display boost gauge. Our new v300 Off-The-Shelf maps have the performance map loaded in the default slot 0 and a low-boost economy map in slot 1*. ProTuners can create map files with up to 9 different On-the-Fly selectable maps! Follow this link to watch a video of how On-The-Fly Map Switching works.

*Fast Flash is Here!*

The flash time required for the COBB Tuning AccessPORT to flash a new map file to the ECU has been reduced from 10 minutes to 40 seconds or less for all GT-R AccessPORTs! This enhancement dramatically improves the dyno-tuning workflow for professional tuners, as well as makes end-user flashing for different fuel grades, boost levels and security features much more convenient**. Follow this link to watch a video describing Fast Flash.

*Knock Indicator*

COBB Tuning’s new Knock Indicator displays knock events in real time, as they occur, on the GT-R’s in-dash display**. This is a very useful way to immediately see if a new modification is causing knock or if a local fuel quality is not as advertised. This is a critical monitor for drivers who push their GT-Rs to the limit! Follow this link to watch a video of the new Knock Indicator in action.

To use these new features, simply update the AccessPORT firmware following these Step-By-Step Instructions. In addition, all v300 OTS maps can be found in the Nissan AccessPORT Map Database.

example EDM 97 ron map - http://www.accessecu.com/accessport...SS_EU_GTR_09/Stage2 93 OCT or 97 RON v300.ptm

Cobb have included a 2 map switch with their free shelf map. MAP 0 =15.0 PSI tapering to 13.0 PSI (+/-1.5) at redline. MAP 1 = 10 psi or less. Designed for stock system ONLY. Increases peak torque +80 lb. ft, peak horsepower increases by +65 WHP.

*Note GTC Custom tunes include more maps to switch, increased boost, timing, our own UK fuel maps, in cam tweeks + more...*


COBB Tuning is committed to bringing the GT-R enthusiast community new products and features that will enhance how they enjoy and drive their cars. Stay tuned for new AccessPORT enhancements in the coming months!

* Only Map switching enabled v300 Off-The-Shelf and AccessTUNER Pro v1.8.6.0-498 maps will support On-The-Fly map switching. This feature will not work on maps released prior to this release.

** Requires AccessPORT firmware 1.6.3.0-496 or later.



Cobb decided for now to leave the Valet out of the map switching maps. Just too many ways it could be a problem. If you were driving down the road and change your map and went too far, bam valet mode, or even worse anti-Theft. 

The fast flashing feature will allow you to change the full map to a valet map in about 40 seconds. 

faster flashes will happen when you switch between v3 maps for each change after the first v3 map you put on.


----------



## RightKerfuffle (Sep 19, 2009)

WooHoo !

Glad I waited 

Only question Ben is that your URL for the Version 3 maps, is pointing to version 2.01 maps ?? What's the correct URL .. I feel a flash coming on, Ahem !


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

cobb . R35 GT-R accessport . map listing brings up v3 for me. Does that work for you?


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)




----------



## Booooh (Sep 29, 2008)

So updating the AP gives you these features or do you need to update the map also ?

I have GTC 5 map already (soon updated for Stage3 ) but the knock sensor feature is very handy...

Ben


----------



## RightKerfuffle (Sep 19, 2009)

Website link is good for me now - was showing 2.1 now the version 3 maps .. Mega !

Flash me up baby ...


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

received this interesting email today 
-----------

Hi Ben just wanted to say a big thank for the switchable maps .....Awesome and most of all very very handy !!. 
I was at Snetterton (MLR track day, before the time attack on Sunday) on Saturday and with a 105db static and 92db drive by noise limit and my spec R-35 I was a little worried about getting on the track .......
I flew the static @ 102DB hooray!! but failed the drive by @ 96db .BOO!!..and was black flagged !! off the track I came very very upset with the Marshalls but rules are rules ...
I then walked to race control to find out if there was anything they could do for me ...
the Chief Marshall said unless you can bung the exhaust (not and option) or change the map ( Oh yes I can do that )
they will re test me and ill be allowed back out .....but if I fail the drive by im off and the day is over for me ........
Needless to say I was fine on the medium boost map and still sailed past everything on the track outside of a few Pro class TA cars...

thank you again ...

Ps. im can you get me a price for the hard pipe kit as apposed to the silicone , my OEM ones look a bit F**cked after the track day.....
regards 

J


----------



## prashan (Aug 16, 2008)

Ben...looks like I'll be calling you soon


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

prashan said:


> Ben...looks like I'll be calling you soon


sounds good. end of year pre vat increase deals now on


----------

